# Pleco Lovers - LDA-105 Fire Spot Cactus Pseuda



## CanadaPleco

I got in 10 of these beauties. Here's a pic of one of the middle range sizes. Its like 3.5-4"


----------



## budahrox

Wow!!
It's a beauty Rich!!
Thanks for posting.
Cheers!!


----------



## jay_leask

wow those look awesome!!


----------



## jay_leask

price range?


----------



## Diztrbd1

Definitely cool, bet it looks awesome in the tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jay_leask said:


> price range?


It's one of those "if you have to ask" types.  Why do you think I don't have one?  Pricing is right on Rich's site.

For Sale: LDA105 Fire Spot Cactus Pleco | Typhoon | & Other Pseudas

Those are awesome Rich. Look to be in great shape too.


----------



## jay_leask

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's one of those "if you have to ask" types.  Why do you think I don't have one?  Pricing is right on Rich's site.
> 
> For Sale: LDA105 Fire Spot Cactus Pleco | Typhoon | & Other Pseudas
> 
> Those are awesome Rich. Look to be in great shape too.


 got ya...lol i was looking under stock list that why i didnt see any price. pretty amazing looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Getting one of those would certainly make you one of the few keepers in the world. There are only 2 registered keepers on planetcatfish.


----------



## CanadaPleco

thanks guys, they really are awesome. Wish I could get better side profile shots. I will work on that in the coming days.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Diztrbd1 said:


> Definitely cool, bet it looks awesome in the tank


Yep all 8 of them do


----------



## Diztrbd1

I don't think I paid that much for all my fish put together lol Good price tho, would be cool to have one since there's not alot out there



CanadaPleco said:


> Yep all 8 of them do


have to get a pic of that up for us 

edit: just went to the link on Gary's post and seen the pic of it in the tank....very very nice!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Diztrbd1 said:


> I don't think I paid that much for all my fish put together lol Good price tho, would be cool to have one since there's not alot out there


THat's the problem with plecos. You start thinking "oh, that's not that much more, and next thing you know, you're paying $300 an inch for an L24 (that's what they are fetching in Singapore (although $300 Singapore is only $200 Canadian or so). Yikes!


----------



## CanadaPleco

LDA105 over there are nearly 1k sg dollar I believe, if you can find them  

Highly doubtful there will be a pic of all of them in the tank, tank is 6' long and they hide well. The other pic that Gary posted a link to is a 9" one that was JUST released into a 10 foot long tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1

2wheelsx2 said:


> THat's the problem with plecos. You start thinking "oh, that's not that much more, and next thing you know, you're paying $300 an inch for an L24 (that's what they are fetching in Singapore (although $300 Singapore is only $200 Canadian or so). Yikes!


lol yikes is right! that why I live my high end pleco tank dreams vicariously thru your tanks Gary lol



CanadaPleco said:


> Highly doubtful there will be a pic of all of them in the tank, tank is 6' long and they hide well. The other pic that Gary posted a link to is a 9" one that was JUST released into a 10 foot long tank.


I bet they do hide well in a 6 footer lol . I bet the 9" one is really loving that 10' tank. lol Another dream of mine ....a 10' tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

CanadaPleco said:


> LDA105 over there are nearly 1k sg dollar I believe, if you can find them


I was just thinking that was why we can't get rare plecos over here. That one guy was offering $300 SG per INCH for a 10" L24 or bigger. So that's $2000 Cdn for an L24. How can we compete with that? I know I won't. 

And John, I don't have any really rare ones except the L273. Still working on that Blue Eye. Rich has a huge beauty of a Blue Eye. Rich, I think you should start your own pleco photo thread, with all the beauties you got.


----------



## CanadaPleco

2wheelsx2 said:


> Rich, I think you should start your own pleco photo thread, with all the beauties you got.


I need some photo skills to do that bud  I will put up a few that I have though and work on some others. Sold the BEP so I could keep some LDA105's, I have a large male and female 105 here


----------



## 2wheelsx2

hahahaha...the fish more than make up for the lack of skill. And  about the BEP. Although Pseudas are more interesting fish in general, I love the Blue Eyes.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Here's MUCH better photo a friend of mine took, whom clearly has better photography skills then I do.


----------



## Chronick

amazing fish, wow


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a great looking Pseuda. And yes, this shot does it much better justice.


----------



## Mferko

wish i could afford one


----------



## CanadaPleco

Mferko said:


> wish i could afford one


I have been trying to get this fish for 3 years now. Basically since they have been discovered and then the freakin Brazil ban came into play. So they are nearly impossible to get. They are caught very deep and the divers can only get a couple a day on a good day. Which makes them stupid expensive, but damn they are nice looking.

One of my large irwini's kicked my large male LDA105 out of his cave last night it seems  Time to add some more caves.


----------



## Diztrbd1

WOW! that is one great shot of that fella


----------



## Luke78

Great photos , stunning colour pattern on that one you got !


----------

